# Who asks for your NIE?



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi
Have been reading some threads on the temporary NIE cert. We have such certs which were issued when we purchased our property a couple of months ago and will have now expired. We intend to move over next year around May and my question is: for setting up internet connection, mobile contracts etc. will the companies concerned ask to see NIEs or can we simply quote the numbers. If they need to see NIE certificate, does this mean that we will have to apply for residency sooner rather than later ( I know it needs to be within 90 days). If this is so, how can you prove your regular income if you only have been in the country a matter of weeks? As you can tell, I'm a bit confused about all this, and I'm really looking forward to grappling with the Spanish red tape! 
Thanks in anticipation for your help :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

You will need to renew your NIE, you can't just quote the number as they will see your number has expired, even though that number never changes for you. You will need for everything that involves a contract, i.e work, setting up telephone, internet and cable tv, mobile phones, buying cars ect. You will also need it for when you get your health card sorted out and sorting out your tax (I think).


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

post deleted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LesleyL said:


> Hi
> Have been reading some threads on the temporary NIE cert. We have such certs which were issued when we purchased our property a couple of months ago and will have now expired. We intend to move over next year around May and my question is: for setting up internet connection, mobile contracts etc. will the companies concerned ask to see NIEs or can we simply quote the numbers. If they need to see NIE certificate, does this mean that we will have to apply for residency sooner rather than later ( I know it needs to be within 90 days). If this is so, how can you prove your regular income if you only have been in the country a matter of weeks? As you can tell, I'm a bit confused about all this, and I'm really looking forward to grappling with the Spanish red tape!
> Thanks in anticipation for your help :fingerscrossed:


Most big purchases require at least the number, but also the residencia certificate. Utilities, car purchase and insurance, healthcare, mobiles, residents bank accounts, police checks are all things I needed it for. You need to prove an income and that you have healthcare provided to become a resident - without it, you certainly wont get any healthcare and there will always be something that will require you to prove it. The regular income is the money you have coming in every month - if you dont have enough, then the authorities may not grant you a residenica. If you're looking for work, that can be a bit of a catch 22, without residencia its not easy to find contracted work (even with one, there are so few jobs) and without an income you cant get a residencia 

That said, if you own a property outright, that can make a difference in some areas - it very much depends on so many things...... As always in spain!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LesleyL said:


> Hi
> Have been reading some threads on the temporary NIE cert. We have such certs which were issued when we purchased our property a couple of months ago and will have now expired. We intend to move over next year around May and my question is: for setting up internet connection, mobile contracts etc. will the companies concerned ask to see NIEs or can we simply quote the numbers. If they need to see NIE certificate, does this mean that we will have to apply for residency sooner rather than later ( I know it needs to be within 90 days). If this is so, how can you prove your regular income if you only have been in the country a matter of weeks? As you can tell, I'm a bit confused about all this, and I'm really looking forward to grappling with the Spanish red tape!
> Thanks in anticipation for your help :fingerscrossed:


you already own a property here, so I'd guess you have a bank account here?

if so, it's simple to prove income - set up a regular transfer to the account now - the money can obviously go in & out - they don't expect it to just sit there - so by the time you move here you'll have no problem registering as resident straight away


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

We went through the whole residencia thing in Torrevieja. The bloke in the police station initially asked for proof of income - we showed him UK bank statements and he said they weren't relevant, they needed to be Spanish accounts. Then we said 'how can we do that when we've only been here a few weeks?'. Eventually, he just shrugged his shoulders and stamped the necessary form - voila! Residencia!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Just curious, will you need an NIE to buy a PC at a place like Media Markt or Carrefour?
There are no contracts involved and it's pretty much just pick up the unit and take it to the checkout.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Some delivery firms (e.g. DHL) will ask for it and so will Correos if they are so minded. The great advantage of exchanging your driving licence to a Spanish one .since it has on it your NIE and is a nice credit card size card


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Correos asked for it when we had to sign for a registered letter for the landlord. They accepted the passport no. instead.
I have to get my Aussie license renewed before switching otherwise if I leave Spain and they hand my license back then I will have to resit my Aussie one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Some delivery firms (e.g. DHL) will ask for it and so will Correos if they are so minded. The great advantage of exchanging your driving licence to a Spanish one .since it has on it your NIE and is a nice credit card size card





Pazcat said:


> Correos asked for it when we had to sign for a registered letter for the landlord. They accepted the passport no. instead.
> I have to get my Aussie license renewed before switching otherwise if I leave Spain and they hand my license back then I will have to resit my Aussie one.


I don't drive - so the only photo ID I have is my passport - & I certainly don't carry that around....

however, _because_ I don't drive I've never been asked for photo ID unexpectedly :fingerscrossed:

for deliveries, if they want my NIE number I get my SIP/tarjeta sanitaria out of my purse


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses. Yes we do have a spanish bank account, but I would have to get my head around our finances to be able to transfer money regularly into it and then transfer back (we can't afford to let it just sit there). Our income will be from two Gov. pensions - can we prove our income by showing statements from the pension people indicating what annual income will be? If we do have to show a regular monthly income into the bank account, how many months worth do the authorities usually accept?
This all seems to be becoming a logistical nightmare.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LesleyL said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Yes we do have a spanish bank account, but I would have to get my head around our finances to be able to transfer money regularly into it and then transfer back (we can't afford to let it just sit there). Our income will be from two Gov. pensions - can we prove our income by showing statements from the pension people indicating what annual income will be? If we do have to show a regular monthly income into the bank account, how many months worth do the authorities usually accept?
> This all seems to be becoming a logistical nightmare.


in most offices they seem to want it into a Spanish bank account - just a few months is usually OK 

you can use statements from UK banks& pension statements - but they will often want them translated into Spanish - to me it seems easier to just move money into a Spanish account


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for your help. Will have to do a bit of juggling!!


----------

